# Sirius Stream Changes



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

Looks like Sirius and XM will be in tighter competition then ever before. Sirius has answered XM's punk channel and comedy channels.

http://www.sirius.com/servlet/Conte...Content&cid=1072114054306#stream_name_changes


----------

